# Loss of pressure from steam wand



## agat (6 mo ago)

Hi. My Rancilio Silvia still makes great coffee but for some reason there has been a big loss in pressure from the steam wand. I've tried taking bits apart, cleaning with pipe cleaners etc but no joy.
Any suggestions greatly appreciated!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

It could be a problem in the steam valve (collapsed or broken seal restricting flow)
Requires the valve to be completely stripped and checked/ seals replaced. OR
It could be steam thermostat faulty and not bringing water up to steam temperature / or not cutting back in quickly enough to maintain steam.


----------

